# I found a unicorn



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay, I will start by saying that my TruCut and I definitely had a love/hate relationship. I got the C27 primarily for the weight. I invested way to much time and money into it over the years to keep it running and cutting well. The end result was a nicely striped yard that generally looked good - even in my opinion, and we know we are typically hardest on ourselves.

I tried a John Deere 220B last year, and was willing to put up with the drawbacks of a greens mower for an easier to maintain mower that could provide a consistently good cut. The issue I had with the JD was the same most mowers have with my yard. They can't climb my front yard while cutting the very stiff and thick zoysia grass. Trying to go sideways across the yard wasn't much better, because I was having to fight the mower to keep the rear drum from sliding downhill. Either way I ended up with inconsistent cutting and lines all over the yard that weren't acceptable. I gave up on the JD as a result, because the TruCut could pull off cutting the front yard where all it failed.

Fast forward to about a month ago, and the key/shaft keyway on the TruCut failed for the second time in two years, resulting in another $200 repair. I was literally done. I knew I couldn't trust the TruCut anymore, and no other reel I'd found would cut the front yard the way I wanted. I actually considered a Toro Prostripe or Masport Rotarola as an option, but didn't really think I would be happy with either. I considered a Swardman, but figured the aluminum drum would give me the same issues as with the JD.

A quick Craigslist search found the unicorn that I've been curious about since I first saw them. A 25" McLane Greenskeeper. I now know they have brought these back, but I couldn't justify the cost without knowing if it would even work for me, so this used one would have to be tried. It worked better than most on the front yard, but wasn't satisfactory in its ability to climb without significant *** behind it. The tires weren't in great shape anyway, so I started looking for options. The traction tires are more expensive than what I wanted to spend, but have made the mower a dream to use now. I almost think it would climb the side of my house at this point.

If anyone is curious, adjusting the reel to bedknife on the McLane is WAY easier than it was on the TruCut. I have lost the ability to change cut height on the fly, and the unit isn't as heavy as the TruCut, but otherwise I'm stoked at the way this is working for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Great write up!


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

Jealous. This plus a 3100D would probably be ideal setup for me. I'm concerned with the smooth drums also on my hilly property, plus the fact my grass is wet for a large portion of the year.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Spammage said:


> Okay, I will start by saying that my TruCut and I definitely had a love/hate relationship. I got the C27 primarily for the weight. I invested way to much time and money into it over the years to keep it running and cutting well. The end result was a nicely striped yard that generally looked good - even in my opinion, and we know we are typically hardest on ourselves.
> 
> I tried a John Deere 220B last year, and was willing to put up with the drawbacks of a greens mower for an easier to maintain mower that could provide a consistently good cut. The issue I had with the JD was the same most mowers have with my yard. They can't climb my front yard while cutting the very stiff and thick zoysia grass. Trying to go sideways across the yard wasn't much better, because I was having to fight the mower to keep the rear drum from sliding downhill. Either way I ended up with inconsistent cutting and lines all over the yard that weren't acceptable. I gave up on the JD as a result, because the TruCut could pull off cutting the front yard where all it failed.
> 
> ...


So the traction tires are an add on option? I'm actually considering finding a used Mclane as a backup/scalp unit to my GM 1600. What model is that and what's the HOC range?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@FedDawg555 this model is a UG-25-5G-10. This was sold as a greens mower and the set-up is different from most McLane mowers. The cut height is adjustable like a greens mower and from 1/8" to 3/4" based on the literature I found, but honestly looks like it could be made to cut to around an inch. A new version of this is available from McLane for $2500, but the standard tires are slicks. I'm not sure if you could order it with the traction tires or not.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm following this closely. I've been researching and shopping pros and cons of TC/McLane/CT for months. @Spammage have you had enough time to comment on the build quality vs the TC?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> I'm following this closely. I've been researching and shopping pros and cons of TC/McLane/CT for months. @Spammage have you had enough time to comment on the build quality vs the TC?


This is an older unit, but so was the TruCut. I would have to say that I think the build quality is better on the TruCut and it's definitely heavier. If I hadn't had the two big failures with the key/shaft keyway, I would have kept the TruCut for a long time.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Spammage 
Have you formed any opinions re this unit?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> @Spammage
> Have you formed any opinions re this unit?


I really like it. This time of year is always a pain with this zoysia, but it's handled it well. I wish it was a little heavier like the TruCut, but I'm pleased.


----------

